# American Idol 4/1/2008 and 4/2/2008



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It's no joke .. An April Fool's Day American Idol.

David Archuleta
Jason Castro
David Cook
Kristy Lee Cook
Michael Johns
Ramiele Malubay
Syesha Mercado
Carly Smithson
Brooke White


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Well my top 3 tonite, in no particular order, were Carly, Archuleta and Cook.

Johns was slightly better than the rest of the pack, IMO. I though he sang well, but the arrangement wasn't great.

I could take or leave everyone else.

If I had to guess, I would say we'll be saying good-bye to Ramiele tomorrow night.

Just my .02. /steve

PS: Newfound respect for Dolly. I never realized she wrote over 3,000 songs. Nor did I know that she wrote_ I Will Always Love You._ Kudos to a great career. And it doesn't seem like she's even close to retirement.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Me liked Cook again, and Archuleta really stepped it up tonight.

I also liked Carly... but this is a "guy's season", so she won't win. Barring a major stumble, the finals are between Cook and Archuleta ...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Bottom 3 tonight:
Jason
Ramiele
Brooke. 

If I had to send one home it would be Jason.

The two Davids and Michael will probably be the top three at the end.


----------



## RoadDawg (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, the two Davids are my top picks.

I think we'll say b-bye to Ramiele on Wednesday


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

too bad for Ramiele. She has a voice, but seems afraid to let loose.


----------



## gdn (Aug 5, 2007)

Gotta love the DVR - I'm on the road this week and missed all but the last 3 minutes at the hotel. Not knowing how each did tonight - I think it is David Cooks to lose, I think he is the best.

As for the show - you gotta love Dolly. There are few performers/song writers that can hold a candle. I really look forward to seeing what the contestants did and I'm impressed with Idol using her songs.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well to me.. I still think you talent wise you have David A, Michael, Carly, Sasha, David C, and Brooke still with a shot... That is if you go by singing talent. If you factor in popularity.. Well I think David A is the front runner.

Personally tonight... 
Carly, Michael, and David A would be my top 3. I also liked Sasha and I thought David C. showed nothing that special tonight though it was still very good. Top song tonight I think I would have to go with Carly.. Very popular song... gave it her own town and very under control. Michael showed another dimension tonight and that might be his sweet spot. I have to say this was David A's best performance for me.. 

Know after seeing a number of shows.. I do have to agree that the talent is pretty even...

Ramielle should go.. She just has not raised her game one bit. Another bad song choice for her. I personally think she should have taken a song like Sysha did and try for a home run because right now her song choices have been bad and she has not had one strong moment.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

ramiele was easy the worst tonight.

But, my 3 favorite talents are Carly, Michael Johns and David Cook. David A. has never shown anything but being good at ballads. He doesn't appear to have the ability to sing any uptempo song (last weeks was HORRIBLE!), and he just doesn't seem to have the experience (life experience) to sing 'deep' songs. He should have waited a year or more for AI.

But, Carly, Michael and David all proved their consistency tonight. Brooke is still a top runner for me, but tonights wasn't so good.

without a doubt, Ramiele should be gone tomorrow. She was was the least talented tonight (and for several nights compared to the other 8)


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

redfiver said:


> ramiele was easy the worst tonight.
> 
> without a doubt, Ramiele should be gone tomorrow. She was was the least talented tonight (and for several nights compared to the other 8)


He doesn't appear to have the ability to sing any uptempo song -

I agree - He has a nice voice, but i just don't get all the hype around David.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

djzack67 said:


> He doesn't appear to have the ability to sing any uptempo song -
> 
> I agree - He has a nice voice, but i just don't get all the hype around David.


He has a very good voice, especially for his age. And he is more of a balladeer, like Clay Aiken. But yeah, I don't get the hype either, but fans choose who they like for whatever reason and he seems to have em!

With all the screaming girls, I picture him at some after-party, "partying" with about 4 girls and him innocently smiling and saying, "Oh,, you girls are sooo _nice _to me!"


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> too bad for Ramiele. She has a voice, but seems afraid to let loose.


My feelings since day one on Ramiele is that she could be a backup singer for almost anyone in the country. Her voice is amazing, but she dresses funny and doesn't know how to perform .. I also don't think she ever will. But as a backup .. I think she'll be awesome.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I thought Brooke did great again .. Best of the group? I'm actually having a hard time picking who I thought was best. Last night was a great show and there was only one bad performance (we know who that is). Everything else was just great. I'm kinda surprised at the progress and now I wonder if my initial top 4 pick is going to hold up.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Slip Jigs said:


> He has a very good voice, especially for his age. And he is more of a balladeer, like Clay Aiken. But yeah, I don't get the hype either, but fans choose who they like for whatever reason and he seems to have em!
> 
> With all the screaming girls, I picture him at some after-party, "partying" with about 4 girls and him innocently smiling and saying, "Oh,, you girls are sooo _nice _to me!"


I actually like Clay Aiken's voice and I can see the comparision, but personal I felt power in Clay's voice where with David A I just don't see it. I also don't get the hype, but like you said Fans choose for various reasons and one of them is likability and David A. seems to appeal to that piece of the equation big time. I have to say.. His stage presence personally bugs me but not as much as Taylor Hicks did and He definitely has more potential to sell more records than Taylor but then again... I think the top 5 do.

Brooke is starting to wear on me. She really needs to just keep quiet and let the judges say what they have to. The "Its OK" act really just does not come off right to me and it is pulling from here appeal.

Ofcourse this is my opinion and I am usually off base.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Brooke is starting to wear on me. She really needs to just keep quiet and let the judges say what they have to. The "Its OK" act really just does not come off right to me and it is pulling from here appeal.
> 
> Ofcourse this is my opinion and I am usually off base.


I've seen this from a lot of people and if she doesn't come near the end, this is absolutely the reason. She is simply bugging people and with everyone starting to sing so well it will be the little things that get in the way.

However, I will say that of all the folks last night, she was the only one in which I declared "I'd buy that album." Her music is not everyone's cup of tea, though and with the "bug me" factor playing a big part for her it's gonna be tough.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

I think David Cook is the most talented. He can do any song and do it his own way. I just hate the hair.:lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd say David is going to win


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

My bet for the win would still be Cook. This definitely wasn't his best night, and he wouldn't be the top of the night, but he's so consistent. Archuleta definitely came back a bit last night though. I also enjoyed Brooke and Michael (and I'm not typically a Michael fan). Syesha, Castro and Carly (she was borderline top tier ) would be in the second tier. Bottom rung would be Ramiele and probably Kristy (though she did much better last night)


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Didn't watch the show yet, but as with every week, the other folks in the office had their weekly recap on the internet, so I've heard them all.

Kristy Lee and Ramiele are my bottom two, totally. Brooke is right there in the running for the honors this week, in my book.

Carly and Archuletta at the top.

I'm actually liking Jason Castro more and more as the show goes on. Talentwise, I don't think he's among the top 3 or 4, but he's fun, he's original, and he's decent, talentwise.

Syesha, Michael and David Cook were just alright for me this week. I can't stand Syesha, but she's OK.

As to all the questions about Archuletta... I think he's popular because he has alot of upside. He's more "raw" than any of the others, and he still oozes talent. Maybe a little limited stylistcally at this point in his "career", and whether he can get over the hump and take on other styles remains to be seen. I think though that give him some time with a good voice coach and he will be making some very good music.

Don't underestimate what the "industry" can do with some talent. Look at Kelly Pickler. Bucky Covington. Phil Stacey. They're all looking pretty good right about now, getting quite a bit of airplay with their respective songs. And I dont' think any of them had the "raw talent" that Archuletta has.

Plus, the kid is just likable, so he gets votes for that.

Say all you want that it's a "music competition". It's not, really. It's a popularity contest between people who can sing. And he's popular.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I'd say David is going to win


I think you are right!


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> I actually like Clay Aiken's voice and I can see the comparision, but personal I felt power in Clay's voice where with David A I just don't see it. I also don't get the hype, but like you said Fans choose for various reasons and one of them is likability and David A. seems to appeal to that piece of the equation big time. I have to say.. His stage presence personally bugs me but not as much as Taylor Hicks did and He definitely has more potential to sell more records than Taylor but then again... I think the top 5 do.
> 
> Brooke is starting to wear on me. She really needs to just keep quiet and let the judges say what they have to. The "Its OK" act really just does not come off right to me and it is pulling from here appeal.
> 
> Ofcourse this is my opinion and I am usually off base.


I hear ya. I like Brooke as an artist, and Jason - I just prefer the singer-songwriter genre. And that's why I think I'm STILL not totally connecting with her or anyone - she seems to be forcing things in order to please the judges and the audience, rather than just doing what she does and letting the chips fall where they may.

Maybe it's the downside of the increased talent for this yeat - they are all overthinking things and the performances are coming up a little lacking. In general, the peformances are all good, and could be stellar but fall a notch or two short. We've yet to see a moment like "Rainbow" by McPhee (even tho she did it a second time, thus ruining it) - David Cook has probably come the closest, but he's just not kind of artist, nor does he need to be to win. His actual vocals are just getting better.

I still don't know how the other Cook is still in - maybe it's her looks and a little luck, or she's the only country artist remaining - but talentwise,she doesn't compare.

Anyway - should we maybe have a poll every week in place of or in addition to this one where we guess who's getting kicked off? I know we speculate on that, but it may be fun to see how the votes match up.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm most looking forward to The Clark Brothers performing tonight. :up: :up:


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

MeSue said:


> I'm most looking forward to The Clark Brothers performing tonight. :up: :up:


Srsly?? Nice! I loved those guys.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Slip Jigs said:


> Anyway - should we maybe have a poll every week in place of or in addition to this one where we guess who's getting kicked off? I know we speculate on that, but it may be fun to see how the votes match up.


Based on "DialIdol", Ramiele's probably a goner, but Carly, Brooke, Kristy and Jason are all in trouble as well. Given their margin for error, _DialIdol _results indicate any one of those 5 could go tonite. /steve


----------



## RoadDawg (Apr 2, 2008)

David Cook was sent to hospital after the show last night. Heart problems or something.
They say he's ok and will be on the show tonight. Hope he is ok.


----------



## deweybroncos (Jun 15, 2007)

I missed it, who got the boot tonight?


----------



## deweybroncos (Jun 15, 2007)

Just saw it on Yahoo. I guess the poll here was right on!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't really love the part where they take questions over the phone... but it doesn't really bother me... but... what _does_ bother me... is that the question is already displayed up on the screen.... does that bother anyone else??


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

What questions? There are phones? 

I just FFW to the guest performance and the "you go to the couch, you go to the stool" segments, skipping most of the fluff in between...


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't worry about Ramiele. She will most likely get signed to a Filipino label as was Jasmine Trias.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Richard King said:


> Bottom 3 tonight:
> Jason
> Ramiele
> Brooke.
> ...


Well, as Meatloaf would say, "Two Out of Three Ain't Bad". You guys mostly nailed it and I was off a bit. My pick to go appears to have been 4th. from the bottom.  I really didn't like anything about Jason's performance at all and thought he would be a goner.

I think Ramiele was relying way too much on the backup singers and she was getting lost in all the voices.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

> I don't really love the part where they take questions over the phone..


Amen to that. Thank God for DVRs. In fact, without DVR I wouldn't be watching AI at all with the amount of bloat in it nowadays. And did anyone want to hear Ramielle sing again, no disrespect to her (sweet girl, nice voice) ? Skipped over the three guest guys singing too. If I was a country music fan I'd probably know who they were, right? But i'm not and I just didn't care to hear them.

Not that I dislike country. I really admire Dolly. But am I the only one who thought she was seriously undermiked in her performance? I just couldn't hear her very well and it ruined the song for me. Toward the very end of the song it seemed like they boosted her volume a little bit (not enough) and then boosted it a bit more for when she was talking to Ryan S. Just me?

I was too tired last night to give my reviews. Such is the date of expiration on these topics (basically a day or two) that I won't go into the kind of detail I would've Tues nite, but in a nutshell... (next post)


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> what _does_ bother me... is that the question is already displayed up on the screen.... does that bother anyone else??


Yes!!!! And then they act like they don't already know the question being asked.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Arch -- Disappointing. Where did the magic go? 

Jason -- Again, not big enough for the big stage. 

D. Cook -- Well done. Not as well done as last week though imo. 

Ramielle -- It was time. She knew, the judges knew it, the audience knew, we al knew it. A nice run she made though. Nice girl. 

M. Johns -- Excellent! I really enjoyed his performance. Last week I thought he sounded straned in his upper range. Last night he was great in his upper range. And that super high note he hit in head voice was a complete bull's eye! I thought he hit a home run (now that baseball season is upon us). 

K. Cook -- I can't even remember what she sang. I liked her last week though in "Proud to be An American" 

Syesha -- kinda liked the first half of her song while she sat on the piano. Or did she sit on the piano the whole tme? Anyway, when she got to the BIG part of the song she so overmilked the drama that for me it caved in like a souffle gone bad. For me it was "Hey everyone, you thought Whitney was good, wait 'til you hear this!" Then belted out the high note as loudly and longly held as she could. The effect was to ruin the flow of the music and give the impression that she was desperate to impress, which usually has the opposite result. Did with me anyway. 

Brooke -- I thought it was just ok. She sings well but does she have that extra special quality to her music-making that sets her apart from so many others who sing well? Not for me, at least not yet. 

Carly -- Loved it! The way she opened in solo voice, so relaxed and free-flowing, set the table for a warm and vibrant performance. She's so expressive and has great musical instincts. I'm a Big Carly fan now!


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

> We've yet to see a moment like "Rainbow" by McPhee -- Slip Jigs


 Agreed. That was really something special!

p.s Thought Simon was a real ***** (can I say that here?) for how he put down Carly for how she looked Tues nite. So nasty and unnecessary.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

peak_reception said:


> Agreed. That was really something special!
> 
> p.s Thought Simon was a real ****** (can I say that here?) for how he put down Carly for how she looked Tues nite. So nasty and unnecessary.


Well, Carly does need someone else to help her with her wardrobe .. it stinks.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Actually, I liked KLC's song and she doesn't need wardrobe help. She's had what .. like nine lives now? Next week is going to get real, real interesting. if Syesha stumbles, she's a goner .. If Brooke annoys people even more then she may be a goner.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> Well, Carly does need someone else to help her with her wardrobe .. it stinks.


Totally agree... Simon's comments were totally on and in terms of being nice.. It is a tough industry and if you can't take bad criticism you will not last long.... Simon by far is my favorite as a judge... He calls it as he sees it. Randy would be second and Paula is just in the weeds. To me she adds no value....

Oh.. and you can get ride of Ryan S. too.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

> Well, Carly does need someone else to help her with her wardrobe .. it stinks.





> Actually, I liked KLC's song and she doesn't need wardrobe help.


Moderators! Please move these comments to the BRAVO Project Runway Thread! :lol:


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

> Simon by far is my favorite as a judge... He calls it as he sees it


Now, if only he would call it as he HEARS it! Problem is, he isn't a musician. His musical judgment is crap. He knows what sells, that's all.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

how naive of me to think that american idol *should *actually be about who is the best singer... :lol:

by the way, Carly looks just fine the way she is, the way she dresses, etc.

Simon makes for good television with his casual put downs and superior bearing, but his musical judgments are crap. Randy and Paula know music. Simon knows what sells.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

> However, I will say that of all the folks last night, she [Brooke] was the only one in which I declared "I'd buy that album." -- Doug Brott


Are you a dentist? :lol:


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

^^^ just thought i'd dish out a little Simon treatment to illustrate my point about how he treated Carly. :wave:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:lol:

Well from AI perspective they want the person to win that will sell the most albums not the best singer.. even if that is how they spin it. 

As for Simon.. Agree he definitly is more on the "What sells" side of the equation and I think he does a good job looking at the total pictures. Randy ignores the total picture usually and focuses on pitch. I consider him a nice compliment to Simon. 

Paula on the other hand follows Randy and in a large percentage of cases she either gives positive comments or follows Randy's lead in criticism. 

As for Carly.... Big Fan of hers but I think there needs to see a progression in terms of presentation and that I have not seen. Though rude in his comment, it was definitely right and I hope Carly takes it because to win she needs to raise the bar and have a WOW performance like McPhee had. 

Looking back.. I am still annoyed that Mr. Hicks one next to McPhee and beat out Daughtry.... AI is definitely not about determining the best singer in my opinion.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Looking back.. I am still annoyed that Mr. Hicks one next to McPhee and beat out Daughtry.... AI is definitely not about determining the best singer in my opinion.


For sure, but fortunately the public votes with their $$, as we can see from Daughtry's success and McPhee's and Hicks's lack of success (though McPhee did manage to snag a rich husband out of the deal! ).

Same with last year. You could make an argument that Melinda was a better singer than either Blake or Jordin. I guess time will tell who sells the most albums. Any one of those three were better than Taylor or McPhee though, in my opinion. I still remember the look on the judges' faces the night Daughtry was voted-off in favor of those two. :lol: /steve


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

peak_reception said:


> Now, if only he would call it as he HEARS it! Problem is, he isn't a musician. His musical judgment is crap. He knows what sells, that's all.


Actually, I think that is the whole point .. image sells and not necessarily just the voice.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

peak_reception said:


> ^^^ just thought i'd dish out a little Simon treatment to illustrate my point about how he treated Carly. :wave:


You're entitled to your opinions, but so am I. There is a clear contingent that doesn't like Brooke and the most notable reason has been "she talks back too much." That, too is not about the music.

I like her folksy singing .. clearly you don't .. fine by me .. no I'm not a dentist, I'm a Goofy IT Guy ..


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Looking back.. I am still annoyed that Mr. Hicks one next to McPhee and beat out Daughtry.... AI is definitely not about determining the best singer in my opinion.


Absolutely .. American Idol is popularity contest plain and simple. Daughtry will probably go on to be the best selling Idol ever (unless Carrie does) and he came in 4th .. go figure.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Steve said:



> For sure, but fortunately the public votes with their $$, as we can see from Daughtry's success and McPhee's and Hicks's lack of success (though McPhee did manage to snag a rich husband out of the deal! ).
> 
> Same with last year. You could make an argument that Melinda was a better singer than either Blake or Jordin. I guess time will tell who sells the most albums. Any one of those three were better than Taylor or McPhee though, in my opinion. I still remember the look on the judges' faces the night Daughtry was voted-off in favor of those two. :lol: /steve


Definitely. I am actually waiting for Melinda's album and clearly in my eyes she was the best singer that season. I also waited for Mcphee's album but passed on it. I think it was the wrong album for her. Hicks I had not desire to take a listen too. Same thing goes with Bo.. I actually felt he should have one next to Carrie. I took a listen to his album and passed on it.

Time definitely is the final judge.. AI gives them the opportunity and it is what they do with the opportunity that is the final judge.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

I like the Clark Brothers..I didn't necessarily care for that song but they were good and the winners of "The Next Great American Band" (sp?) 
I think Dolly looks wonderful but I am sorry she sounded terrible


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spunkyvision said:


> I think Dolly looks wonderful but I am sorry she sounded terrible


Ya, I think at this stage of her singing career she definitely should avoid live performance and stay in the studio, where they can better control the balance of her voice against the orchestra and chorus. She's only 62, but her voice hasn't held up as well as other contemporaries still performing pretty well. McCartney, Jagger, Manilow, Clapton, Elton John and Billy Joel all come to mind, not to mention Willie Nelson and Tony Bennet, who's friggin' amazing at his age! /steve


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I've always thought Idol had problems with the background audio being much too loud, and there are always audio problems during group performances on results night, when someone starts to sing a solo and the mic isn't on yet ... It's almost what you'd expect in the first season, not the seventh ...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> and there are always audio problems during group performances on results night, when someone starts to sing a solo and the mic isn't on yet


yeah... i notice this a good bit...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, but it's always been Ramiele's mic that's had the problem .. We should be good next week .


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Yeah, but it's always been Ramiele's mic that's had the problem .. We should be good next week .


Actually, Jason's mike level has been problematic at times too, IMO.  /steve


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Steve said:


> Actually, Jason's mike level has been problematic at times too, IMO.  /steve


Ah, you're probably right. Last nights actually was pretty bad all around .. not the song, but the audio/mixing. It should be better.


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

Several replies in one.....

Simon is the only one that I feel actually gives his honest opinion. There have been a couple of times I've felt he goes a bit overboard, but these COMPETITORS are not there to be coddled. Yes he is more of an "industry" guy rather than a singer. Is there something wrong with that? I see no issue with taking the whole package into consideration. And like it or not, this is a popularity contest with a large number of points given based on singing. Yes... it is naive to think otherwise.

Ramiele and Carly do both need help with the wardrobe... well, just Carly now 

Clarke Brothers are awesome. They were one of the only reasons I continued to watch NGAB through the whole season.

I find it odd that people find Brooke insincere. I could see possibly annoying in her sincerity, but she definitely seems sincere to me. Still my top girl in the competition.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Its either going to Kristie Lee Cook or Jason next week to go. I hope it will be Jason, to me he sounds the same no matter what he sings. I hope David Cook wins the whole thing.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Drew2k said:


> I've always thought Idol had problems with the background audio being much too loud, and there are always audio problems during group performances on results night, when someone starts to sing a solo and the mic isn't on yet ... It's almost what you'd expect in the first season, not the seventh ...


Agree, but the background singers ARE better this year. Last year I thought they often sounded like the Chipmunks. My feeling is that, especially in this situation, the lead singer should be well above the background singers so that the one you need to judge CAN be properly judged. In many cases this year that hasn't happened. It would be interesting to see what the audio guy is using as monitors. In looking at the credits, the audio mixer is Ed Greene. He has been around for MANY years, he's even older than me. :lol: His specialty is this kind of program and has done some of the biggest live television music productions. A few of his credits: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0338742/ http://mixfoundation.org/tec/hall_of_fame07.html BUT, it appears that Ed is the main audio guy, the guy who takes all the various feeds and sends them out to the air. Another guy does the music mix, which Ed receives. That would be this guy:
Music Mixer: Randy Faustino. This is the guy to blame. I am not at all familiar with him but he has some credits: http://tv.yahoo.com/contributor/385228/credits;_ylt=AnnLYpghVXb550jHZMzfp6O.o9EF


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

kevinwmsn said:


> Its either going to Kristie Lee Cook or Jason next week to go. I hope it will be Jason, to me he sounds the same no matter what he sings. I hope David Cook wins the whole thing.


I hope Jason goes next week. I pretty much agree with your opinion of him. I really don't see the attraction. Maybe he needs to turn a song into a reggae beat to go with the hair.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Jared Kitch writes: 


> Simon is the only one that I feel actually gives his honest opinion.


 That's all well and good but his musical opinion isn't worth much. That's why you'll only rarely hear him try to offer *any* musical comment; He simply isn't qualified to do it. So he focuses on surface appearance and worthless generalities. Whereas Paula and Randy actually got into an argument Wednesday night about whether Carly's song ending on the previous Tuesday had been off pitch or not. The music actually matters for them; What a concept! 


> There have been a couple of times I've felt he [Simon] goes a bit overboard, but these COMPETITORS are not there to be coddled.


 No, you're right, they're apparently there to be insulted, exploited, degraded, and dismissed. At least in Simon's view, and he does a good job of it if you like that kind of thing. 


> Yes he is more of an "industry" guy rather than a singer. Is there something wrong with that? I see no issue with taking the whole package into consideration. And like it or not, this is a popularity contest with a large number of points given based on singing. Yes... it is naive to think otherwise.


 I simply offered my opinion that it *should* be about the singing. Apparently I'm not the only one. Remember when Ruben Studdard and Clay Aiken were the two finalists? Deservedly so. Did they have the "whole package"? No.



> Ramiele and Carly do both need help with the wardrobe... well, just Carly now


 You might want to replay Tuesday night's show. Brooke White had quite a frumpy outfit on. But since Simon didn't dump on her for it, we're not talking about it, _nor should we be. _ But Carly is far from the only one who needs a makeover. Frankly I prefer how they genuinely look instead of "image" and "glitz" and fake veneers. 


> Clarke Brothers are awesome. They were one of the only reasons I continued to watch NGAB through the whole season.


I hope their Idol performance isn't typical of what they usually do. It came off to me like a shallow adolescent show-off session fueled by too much caffeine and ego. To each his own i guess....

__________________


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok you Simon lovers, check this out (to quote Randy). Simon fought tooth and nail to put this kid in the final 24:






Did this kid have the "complete package" ?? :nono:

So why did Simon want him in the top 24 ?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Need to ask Simon... but my guess is ... Ratings... The Sanjia of this season. I can name a few more. 

Red 
Chicken Little 
J.P. 

Singing was average but they bring something unique to the show and added to the ratings.... I can guarantee the top 24 are not the best 24 singers they found.. Some were carried through because they could sing and are unique in their own way. Do I like it.. Nope.... Heck I consider Taylor hicks to be in that same group and he one.. I personally don't like it but it is part of the formula they think works just like the freaks and geeks etc they show during the auditions.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

I didnt realize Dolly Parton was shorter than Ryan Seacrest. Even in her high heels


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

peak_reception said:


> Jared Kitch writes:
> That's all well and good but his musical opinion isn't worth much. That's why you'll only rarely hear him try to offer *any* musical comment; He simply isn't qualified to do it. So he focuses on surface appearance and worthless generalities. Whereas Paula and Randy actually got into an argument Wednesday night about whether Carly's song ending on the previous Tuesday had been off pitch or not. The music actually matters for them; What a concept!


While Simon may not have some of the "technical" knowlege of music that Randy and Paula have, he does one thing better than almost anybody in the industry, and that is to evaluate talent....

Like him or not, he knows, in general, whether an artist is going to (A) make good music and (B) sell alot of records... even if he can't tell you that in the 3rd bar of the second verse the singer went flat for exactly 7 bars before getting back on track.

He may be rude and obnoxious in his criticisms, but I think that alot of that is for the show. I think, in general, he's trying to give the contestants criticism which will help them to make good music and sell alot of records. The over the top rudeness just makes for good TV.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

> He may be rude and obnoxious in his criticisms, but I think that alot of that is for the show. I think, in general, he's trying to give the contestants criticism which will help them to make good music and sell alot of records. The over the top rudeness just makes for good TV. Sharkie_Fan


Generally I agree with you except about Simon trying to be helpful. Blunt, insulting criticism from Simon can be right or wrong but, as you suggest, his goal is probably just to make "good" TV. Over-the-top rudeness can be part of that entertainment value. It certainly is in the audition segments b/c a lot of those people are so full of themselves and so lacking any talent that it kind of serves them right to receive what Simon dishes out. Others who are sincere but also lack any talent deserve more sympathy but can also be laughing stocks because they are so awful [case in point the Philadelphia colonial tour guide who committed such an atrocity with ***** spirituals that they've become viral cult classics]. On the other hand, some such try-out/flame out contestents are so bad they're good, like that Asian guy -- I forget his name -- who got a big media splash and even put out a CD or two he was so popular for being bad.

Having said that... once the contestants are narrowed to the Top 24, or, even more so, the Top 12, I think some additional respect is called for. The difficulties of what they go through, and the higher level of talent which allows them to survive or prosper week after week under such intense -- and often unfair -- scrutiny, calls for -- imo -- a certain respect, at least by power players in the show like Simon Cowell.

So that's why I called Simon a *******, because I think he abused his enormous power in the show by needlessly humiliating -- in this case -- Carly Smithson over what she wore rather than how she sang. And I think he was wrong even in that criticism, i.e. I don't think she dresses any worse than most of the others, KLC excepted. For any of you guys who don't know this fact about women, they are very sensitive about negative comments about how they look. Ever get the classic question "Do I look fat in this dress?" Make sure you answer correctly or you'll be sleeping on the couch for a week. Magnify that kind of sensitivity many times over since Simon's nasty put down was made in front of millions of people and you can guess the hurt he hit her with. Plus you can see it in her eyes when he did that to her. And it was a cheap, blind side hit since it had nothing at all to do with her performance which was "steller" to use a Randy Jackson description.

Still not convinced Simon was just being nasty? Here's the proof: *If* Simon was just trying to be helpful he could have made a mental 'note to self' to suggest to Carly after the show or in the ensuing days that she might want to ramp up the glitz, glamour, star-power, whatever he thought was missing. Or, if that took too much effort, he could've sent the suggestion through any number of underlings working for the show. Wardrobe, Stylists, whatever. He knows the show, it would've been a cinch to do it this way. That might've been helpful even though personally I don't think she needs much help. Instead he choose to publicly humiliate her. Real classy, that.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

You don't like Simon, I get it. But it's a lot to read into Simon's comments about Carly's clothing that she was humiliated. It didn't appear that way to me ... Instead, she took his comments as most of the contestants do: "it's Simon". In other words, it's Simon's job to be harsh, to be rude, to be contrary, to be argumentative. This is season 7 of AI, and the contestants know what they're getting in to.

Oh, and by the way, this is a family-friendly forum. Although your repeated use of one word doesn't bother me, it may bother others. You think Simon's words were inappropriate? Well, ...


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> You don't like Simon, I get it. But it's a lot to read into Simon's comments about Carly's clothing that she was humiliated. It didn't appear that way to me ... Instead, she took his comments as most of the contestants do: "it's Simon". In other words, it's Simon's job to be harsh, to be rude, to be contrary, to be argumentative. This is season 7 of AI, and the contestants know what they're getting in to.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, this is a family-friendly forum. Although your repeated use of one word doesn't bother me, it may bother others. You think Simon's words were inappropriate? Well, ...


I agree with you that most contestants tend to have that "Oh, it's just Simon being Simon" attitude when he says something.

I've heard (or read) that many previous contestants actually have a pretty good relationship with "off camera" Simon, and they realize that the rudeness is part of the "show".... just like the back and forth between Simon and Seapest is part of the show (I've seen them on other shows before, and they seem to get along REALLY well, without even a hint of the wierdness that they often display on the show, which leads me to believe that their back and forth is largely fabricated for the show).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope Simon continues to look a the whole package .. 

There have always been contestants that need to look better and as the season progresses, they always do.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

kitchj said:


> Clarke Brothers are awesome. They were one of the only reasons I continued to watch NGAB through the whole season.


My wife and I finally watched through the whole vote off episode.

The Clarke Brothers were interesting.

I wasn't thrilled with the lead singer/guitar player.

The one with the Dobro was pretty good.

The kid with the mandolin was really good!

I could see them sneaking into my listening list occasionally. They weren't my favorite, but they were interesting. Something different is always good - another something off the beaten track to add to my somewhat eclectic collection.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

> Oh, and by the way, this is a family-friendly forum. Although your repeated use of one word doesn't bother me, it may bother others. You think Simon's words were inappropriate? Well, ... -- Drew2k


If you or one of the other moderators, or even one of the other posters, had a problem with my use of one insult term (a fairly mild one by internet standards), I should've been notified sooner. The only reason I used it a second time was to explain why I used it the first time, in other words why I felt so strongly about. That's fine that you don't share my opinion about Simon but now I'm being picked on for semantics because my opinion isn't popular. Talk about a "popularity contest"! And then for yet a 3rd moderator to go into my post to surgically remove the family endangering word is pretty silly.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

> Simon's comments about Carly's clothing that she was humiliated. It didn't appear that way to me ...


Play back the tape for your wife or daughter or some other woman and see how she feels about it. I'm not saying that every woman would say Simon seriously crossed the line but I think a strong majority of them would.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

peak_reception said:


> If you or one of the other moderators, or even one of the other posters, had a problem with my use of one insult term (a fairly mild one by internet standards), I should've been notified sooner. The only reason I used it a second time was to explain why I used it the first time, in other words why I felt so strongly about. That's fine that you don't share my opinion about Simon but now I'm being picked on for semantics because my opinion isn't popular. Talk about a "popularity contest"! And then for yet a 3rd moderator to go into my post to surgically remove the family endangering word is pretty silly.


Just as silly as you discussing this moderation issue in the open thread.

The issues was raised by other users of the forums... the post was reported, and then the staff reviewed the posts.

As much as we attempt to read everythread... we simply can't and don't.

If you have a continuing issue with the decision of the staff... 
You may discuss it with the administrator of the site, Chris Blount.

:backtotop


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

peak_reception said:


> Play back the tape for your wife or daughter or some other woman and see how she feels about it. I'm not saying that every woman would say Simon seriously crossed the line but I think a strong majority of them would.


My wife and daughter thought nothing of it .. in fact, they were in 100% agreement with Simon on that one.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Earl Bonovich, moderator, says:


> Just as silly as you discussing this moderation issue in the open thread.
> The issues was raised by other users of the forums... the post was reported, and then the staff reviewed the posts.
> As much as we attempt to read everythread... we simply can't and don't.


 I think because you've weighed in on this here I have the right to respond just once. I'll not mention it again but I think I deserve the courtesy of explaining briefly why I mentioned forum moderation. The reason I mentioned moderators is because two of them replied to my initial post with the terribly dangerous word in it and didn't say a thing about it. Then, 2+ days and 32 posts later, Drew2K doesn't like my opinion so he posts the following:


> Oh, and by the way, this is a family-friendly forum. Although your repeated use of one word doesn't bother me, it may bother others.


 *wink* *wink* *nod* *nod" ((how about one of you moderators knock this guy down a peg or two)). I'm sure there were floods of complaints before that. not

Back on topic, to the contrary of what some people think, I actually like Brooke White. She seems like a very genuine and loving person. She sings well. She's pretty. I don't think she's a superstar by any means but very few people are, and that's ok. I think she deserves to be among the top contestants and I wish her only the best.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> ((how about one of you moderators knock this guy down a peg or two))


So you're asking a mod to knock Drew down a peg or two? Am I reading that correctly?

Knock him down from _what_...being a great contributor to this forum on many topics that are extremely helpful to the operation and issues with our platforms?

Oh...you're a _Dish _guy. Nevermind.

*Edit* Sorry...I got a little offtopic. David Cook FTW!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Alright, this is getting silly .. Folks while we're here to talk about TV, there are still rules that must be adhered to at DBSTalk.com:

User Agreement


> (k) Some profanity is allowed but please be aware that foul language may be edited at any time by the moderators if we feel it necessary to do so. This is a family oriented board and we would like to maintain some level of decency. Each violation will be decided on a case-by-case basis. Basically, just use common sense and have some respect for your reader.
> 
> (t) Moderators decisions are NOT to be questioned in public. PMs are encouraged. If a moderator closes or moves a thread, do not start another one on the same topic. This includes veiled or similarly named threads solely designed to protest a moderating decision. These will be considered "questioning the moderators" and will result in a temporary or permanent ban. If you have a question for a moderator on a decision, you can send a PM to anyone, and we will get back to you.


Since we're ready to move into another week of AI and this past week is all but done, I'm going to close this thread so that we can move on.


----------

